# Polen Ostsee/Danziger Bucht - Infos?



## MarcinMaximus (17. März 2009)

Hallo,

werde über Ostern nach Polen an die Ostsee fahren, genauer gesagt nach Danzig. Bei Gelegenheit und schönem Wetter wollte ich dann ein bischen Brandungsangeln. Leider konnte ich im Netz kaum bis garkeine Infos finden, zumindest nicht auf Deutsch und mein Polinisch ist nicht gut genug für polnische Seiten im Netz. Ich hätte ein paar Fragen und vielleicht hat hier ja jemand der Erfahrungen beim Angeln in Polen an der Ostsee gemacht hat, so dass er mit ein wenig helfen kann. 


Benötige ich zum Brandungsangeln in der polnischen irgendwelche Angellizenzen/-scheine, wie zum Beispiel für die Ostsee in Deutschland oder das Angeln in Dänemark?
Wo kann ich mich über Mindesmaße und Schonzeiten erkundigen?
Danzig liegt ja bekanntlich in der Danziger Bucht. Fängt man in der Bucht selbst einigermaßen, oder sollte man besser ein paar Kilometer Fahrt auf sich nehmen und an der "offenen" Ostsee angeln?  Was kann man in der Danziger Bucht alles an Fisch nicht fangen, was man für gewöhnlich sonst in der offenen Ostsee beim Brandungsangeln fangen kann (z.B. Dorsch)?
Ich bion selbstverständlich auch für sonstige Tipps zum Thema Angeln in der polnische Ostsee offen und dankbar.
Danke und Grüße
MarcinMaximus
#h


----------



## MarcinMaximus (18. März 2009)

*AW: Polen Ostsee/Danziger Bucht - Infos?*

Ich hätte noch eine andere Frage. Irgendwo im Netz habe ich kürzlich gelesen, dass der Wattwürmer in der polnischen Ostsee keine guten Köder sind, weil der Salzgehalt im Wasser der Ostsee von West nach Ost immer mehr abnimmt und die Wattwürmer dann zu salzig sind. Stimmt das? Kann das jemand aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen?


----------



## MarcinMaximus (19. März 2009)

*AW: Polen Ostsee/Danziger Bucht - Infos?*

|gr:


----------



## Tomasz (19. März 2009)

*AW: Polen Ostsee/Danziger Bucht - Infos?*



MarcinMaximus schrieb:


> |gr:


 
|kopfkrat#c

Zugegebener Maßen kann man nicht viele Infos über das Angeln in Polen im Netz finden. Ich hatte mal vor, an der polnischen Ostsee ein paar Würfe zu machen und hatte dies hier gefunden. 

http://www.polen.travel/de/Artykuly...towo/wedkarstwo_i_myslistwo/pot_category_view

Unten links gibt es weitere Links mit "Schonzeiten, Schonmaße, Fangbeschränkungen" und zwei Links darunter kannst Du unter "Angeln" Hinweise zu Kosten der Angelberechtigung und Bezugsquellen finden.
Wir sind dann aber doch nicht nach Polen gefahren und somit habe ich also keine eigenen Erfahrungen.
Zum Thema Wattwurm weiß ich aus Bornholm, dass er dort tatsächlich auf Grund des geringen Salzgehaltes wohl nicht der Topköder ist. Das wird weiter östlich und dazu noch so küstennah wie Danzig sicher nicht anders sein. Auf Bornholm wir bei Naturködern daher eher Fischfetzen von Hering oder Tobiasfischen und sogar mit Tauwürmern geangelt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## MarcinMaximus (25. März 2009)

*AW: Polen Ostsee/Danziger Bucht - Infos?*

Danke Tomasz,

das ist doch schonmal etwas. Ich glaube ich muss mal meinen Onkel beauftragen, vorab vor Ort zu recherchieren. 

Gruß
MM


----------



## MarcinMaximus (15. April 2009)

*AW: Polen Ostsee/Danziger Bucht - Infos?*

Bin leider nicht zum Angeln gekommen, obwohl ich Gerät mitgenommen hatte. Ich konnte aber beobachten, wie jemand von der Mole in Sopot Platte gefangen hat.


----------



## Viper5684 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Polen Ostsee/Danziger Bucht - Infos?*

so....also für die zukunft 
ja du brauchst ne angellizenz...aber keinen fischereischein für die ostsee...ich glaub nen monat kostet 21ZL und nen jahr 54ZL...gute köder sind klein geschnittene sandaale, heringsfetzen oder tauwürmer...du warst ziemlich früh im jahr dort..da gibts nich wirklich gute aussichten auf ordentlichen fang. anfang mai kommen die hornhechte den laichenden heringen hinterher....mit nem miniblinker oder spiro+heringsfetzen ziehste da echt wunderschöne tiere an land.
dorsch kannste knicken...dafür is es in polen viel zu flach inner ostsee....ich angel seit 16jahren dort und habe noch NIE einen gefangen. 
mitte mai bis mitta juni kannste in fluss-mündungen mit der brandungsangel in die ostsee reinballern und hast große chancen auf brassen (bis 5kg) und hybrid-rotfeedern
 (2kg). 
ansonsten in der ostserzeit einfach in den flüssen mit kleinen krabben oder krebsimitaten auf die barsch warten, die nach dem laichen wieder in die ostsee strömen.
im sommer kannste vonner brandung aus einzelne brassen erwischen...ab und zu ne platte, hornhecht und barsch...meistens probiert man es aber auf aal. muss aber echt sagen, dass die fischpopulationen im arsch sind.
vor 5 jahren hatteste pro nacht 5 aale um die 70cm...jetzt hab ich in 2wochen gerad mal 3

lg


----------

